
Ask HN: Job Board Frustrations for Developers - danhodgins
What are your biggest frustrations with using job boards and job aggregators both large (Monster, Indeed) and small (Unicorn Hunt, WeWorkRemotely)? What features would your dream job board include?
======
planetzero
I think my biggest issue is dealing with recruiters. 99% of jobs listed have a
recruiter on the other end.

I generally make it a habit of only responding if I know it's directly with HR
or someone working for the company.

------
PaulHoule
Spam.

New York State runs a job board which is filled with crap job entries.
Sometimes the job is supposedly in Syracuse, NY but when you talk to the
recruiter, the job is in Atlanta.

As a dev I'd rather get jobs in an RSS feed or API and view and filter them
with my own system. In fact, for the last two job searches I did, I did just
that.

~~~
danhodgins
Roll-your-own filtering of RSS or API results is an interesting idea, Paul.
Thanks for sharing.

